# Luke Donald captures European, PGA Tour money titles



## Kyle Lucernas (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't know what happened but as I check the yahoo news, I saw this.

Luke Donald captures European, PGA Tour money titles - Devil Ball Golf - GolfBlog - Yahoo! Sports

I was rooting for Mcilroy, but I guess Donald was better.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Donald has had a very consistent year no matter where his been playing. I do like Rory too!


----------



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

Taking nothing away from Donald what so ever, cause he's had an awesome year, as well as the past few years... but I thought of something yesterday that maybe worth mentioning... Although Donald won the PGA & Euro prize money titles, when was the last time we had an American challenging in the European tour. Its just not something we see.

As I said, Donald is my favorite player, so this is by no means a dig at what hes achieved. Im buzzing he's taking the Americans title off them


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My guess is that in the past, the American players with enough competitive value to challenge the Euro players on their own turf, stayed on their side of the pond for one reason. "MONEY". The second reason might be the weather, which on the average is much better week in, and week out in America. A good third reason might be that American players who play(ed) over there are those American players who do not contend well on Amrican turf. 4th might be the difference in turf conditions between the two continents. 

I too am glad LD won. Except for a few dumb comments, he is a class act, and pretty good player. :thumbsup:


----------



## stanny2k (Apr 8, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> My guess is that in the past, the American players with enough competitive value to challenge the Euro players on their own turf, stayed on their side of the pond for one reason. "MONEY". The second reason might be the weather, which on the average is much better week in, and week out in America. A good third reason might be that American players who play(ed) over there are those American players who do not contend well on Amrican turf. 4th might be the difference in turf conditions between the two continents.
> 
> I too am glad LD won. Except for a few dumb comments, he is a class act, and pretty good player. :thumbsup:


Nice summary, couldn't agree with you more.

What comments are you talking about? Rory is better than Woods? Lulz


----------



## golfjunk (Aug 4, 2010)

FrogsHair said:


> My guess is that in the past, the American players with enough competitive value to challenge the Euro players on their own turf, stayed on their side of the pond for one reason. "MONEY". The second reason might be the weather, which on the average is much better week in, and week out in America. A good third reason might be that American players who play(ed) over there are those American players who do not contend well on Amrican turf. 4th might be the difference in turf conditions between the two continents.
> 
> I too am glad LD won. Except for a few dumb comments, he is a class act, and pretty good player. :thumbsup:


Totally agree! Donald played very consistent this year and this was the key to his success!


----------

